# How tall is Kevin Garnett. REALLY?-Therealdeal says 6' 9 1/2



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

*How tall is Kevin Garnett. REALLY?*

Ok, its widely known heights/weights in the NBA aren't consistent at all.. Garnett is listed at 6'11, Duncan at 7' -- and I coulda swore Garnett had at least an inch on him when those two teams played the other day.

Can't they just measure everyone and make people like me who look at the little things happy?


Haha


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: How tall is Kevin Garnett. REALLY?*



> Originally posted by <b>jcs83md</b>!
> Ok, its widely known heights/weights in the NBA aren't consistent at all.. Garnett is listed at 6'11, Duncan at 7' -- and I coulda swore Garnett had at least an inch on him when those two teams played the other day.
> 
> Can't they just measure everyone and make people like me who look at the little things happy?
> ...


Garnett looks to me to be legitimately 7 foot. I think Duncan might be a little under 7.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

I agree with that. 


I think Duncan is about 6-11 while Garnett is probably 6-11 3/4 or something like that. Ahh one of the many mysteries of the NBA.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

2,17 = 7'1"


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Say What?


----------



## denis (Jul 3, 2003)

> Say What?


2 meters and 17 centimeters = 7'1''


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I agree with what was said earlier...he's definetly taller than Duncan, who's really around 6'11..


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes I recognize the metric conversion, but I'm just wondering where he got that figure from


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: How tall is Kevin Garnett. REALLY?*



> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Garnett looks to me to be legitimately 7 foot. I think Duncan might be a little under 7.


Posture. Duncan's mother never told him not to slouch.

I bet KG is 7-2. And Duncan is 7-0. KG definitely grew after he came into the league.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcs83md</b>!
> Yes I recognize the metric conversion, but I'm just wondering where he got that figure from


that's what i've read on him (sorry no online article)


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Garnett is 7'1

Duncan is 7'0 or just a tad over 6'11.


----------



## Nashdaddy25 (Jan 13, 2004)

garnett is easily 7'1, maybe 7'2. but with his wingspan, standing he is about a near 7'6


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Garnett is 7'1". He wanted to be listed at 6'11" because he didn't want people to think of him as a center. I don't know what Duncan is, but I know for sure that Garnett is 7'1".


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

My estimate is Duncan is about 6'10.5" and KG is about 6'11.5" at the most (without shoes). I guess he would be 7'1" in the right shoes.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes Garnett is taller then Duncan. Duncan came into the league more developed at an older age. That has been his height since. KG has grown...

-Petey


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

According to some poster on here a few months ago, KG is 6' 7" :uhoh:


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Duncan at about 6'11.5" with shoes.. Garnett at about 7'0.5" with shoes.. I can buy that


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

*Garnett is 6' 9" 1/2*

Yesterday while playing against the Pistons Garnett looked quite small next to Okur, who is listed at 6' 11"

So figure it out for yourselves.

KG's 7 foot myth is finally resolved. Not even close to 7


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They measure height vertically. Not horizontally. Nice try though.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I've played against Tyson Chandler 2-3 times. Hes atleast 3-4 inches taller than me and I was measured at 6'8. Chandler and KG standing next to each other look about the same height. You do the math and dont be silly.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

oh no therealdeal, no wonder why those guys dislike you so much, i pretty much agreed with your previous statement about players' height but to say garnett is 6-9 and half ?? you have just lost my respect lolz, kg does not look small next to okur, actually he look "TALLER", about 1 inch or a little more.
okur is either 6-9 and half or 6-10.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

Sorry, but I could barely see Garnett next to Okur who is taller and much wider too.

Garnett is about the same size as Tony Kukoc, who I know for sure is 6' 9" 3/4"

And Jason the cool kid, were you 6' 8" barfeoot or in shoes? And of course you saying he looked 3-4 inches taller means very little. Itt's impossible to tell how much taller somebody is by looking at them standing next to you. Somebody looking from the sidelines would have a better view.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Sorry, but I could barely see Garnett next to Okur who is taller and much wider too.
> 
> Garnett is about the same size as Tony Kukoc, who I know for sure is 6' 9" 3/4"
> ...


there was a pic on another thread where duncan, kg and t mac stand side by side to one another, and clearly kg has at least one inch on duncan, so unless you really think duncan is 6-8 and half which is insane, otherwise you know you clearly are wrong and kg is 6-11.

kg is taller than all of those 6-11 guys listed by the nba currently, bring any 6-11 guy on, kg will at least have one inch if not more, for example, kg has at least one inch on keon clark, whos listed at 6-11, kg has at least 2 or 3 inch on nene, whos also listed at 6-11.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> there was a pic on another thread where duncan, kg and t mac stand side by side to one another, and clearly kg has at least one inch on duncan, so unless you really think duncan is 6-8 and half which is insane, otherwise you know you clearly are wrong and kg is 6-11.
> ...


There was also a picutre that showed the kandi man like 6 inches taller than KG. Of course we could not see their feet in the picture so we have no clue if Olowakandi was on his tippy toes or on some kind of stool.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> And of course you saying he looked 3-4 inches taller means very little.



How come him saying he is a few inches taller makes no difference, but you saying okur looked a few inches taller then garnett makes all the difference in the world?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> And John the cool kid, were you 6' 8" barfeoot or in shoes? And of course you saying he looked 3-4 inches taller means very little. Itt's impossible to tell how much taller somebody is by looking at them standing next to you. Somebody looking from the sidelines would have a better view.


I'm about 6'7 1/2 no shoes. 

It wasnt just standing next to him, obviously I have seen the game tapes to study also.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If KG is 6'9.5 than he is 6'10.5 or 6'11 in shoes. I seriously doubt that.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

enough talk, show us the evidence in pics


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Worthless thread #343567, courtesy of resident psychopath *therealdeal*.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

*The Rim is 9' 9" 1/2*



> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Yesterday while playing against the Pistons Garnett looked quite small next to Okur, who is listed at 6' 11"
> 
> So figure it out for yourselves.
> ...


Yesterday while playing basketball, the rim looked quite low next to okur who is listed at 6'11

So figure it out for yourselves.

The Rim's 10 foot myth is finally resolved. Not even close to 10


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: The Rim is 9' 9" 1/2*



> Originally posted by <b>The lone wolf</b>!
> 
> 
> Yesterday while playing basketball, the rim looked quite low next to okur who is listed at 6'11
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

take into account that KG has his head tilted back a little...

and that duncan's head is tilted forward and down


even still... duncan and kg would be around the same height... give or take a half an inch...


either way therealdeal...

why dont u measure something for me

kgs skill vs. okurs skill

then come back and respond to this post.

SKILL and TALENT are the only things that matter... not always size...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Garnett is 7'0 without shoes and 7'1 with them on.

Looking at the Duncan comparison, Duncan is about the same height. Tracy McGrady is about 6'7 without shoes, many commentators think he's actually 6'9 with shoes on.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

Guys wait until Monday when Minnesota plays Denver. Then therealdeal will come up with: "Yesterday while playing against the Nuggets Garnett looked quite small next to Earl Boykins..."


----------



## thedude7 (Jan 21, 2004)

KG is 6'11". I remember when he first came into the league and he was matching up against other SF's I thought that it looked so odd because he is as tall as most centers.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Research that I have done, has shown that Europeans tend to use their true heights more often than Americans (A.K.A. Height without shoes)

These Listed heights have always been an interest of mine

Keep in mind the monsterous shoes these guys wear probably adds an inch and a half.

I have concluded that WITH Shoes


Garnett - 7'0 1/2"

Duncan - 6'11 3/4"

McGrady - 6'8 1/2"

LeBron - 6'8 1/2"


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!


If TMac were white he'd be completely invisible in that background. Tight apparel.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't think KG is 7'0 after I saw the pics. I admit I haven't seen much of KG standing next to centers. He looks taller because he is skinnier also. I want to see him standing next to Shaq. That will be the true barometer, because Shaq is definitely over 7'0.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

The thing about KG is, in a game where almost everybody is really freaking tall, every time I watch the Wolves he stands out as being taller than everybody else. Maybe he's just so good that he appears larger than life. But somehow, he looks like a giant next to most players and teams.


----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

Back to the Darko issue.

Darko is at least 2 in. taller than Okur. This I know for sure.

So if Darko is 6-10 than Okur is 6-8.

Wow if KG is 2 in. shorter than Memo than KG is really 6-6.

I believe it!

:krazy:


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> Back to the Darko issue.
> 
> Darko is at least 2 in. taller than Okur. This I know for sure.
> 
> ...


Wow... if KG is 6'6", then Tracy McGrady must be about 6'3" or 6'4"... and Kobe must be about 6'2". Jason Richardson must be 6'0 and Earl Boykins must be about 4'1. That's amazing!


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

Troll


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I wish more American players could be the same height as Peja.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Wow... if KG is 6'6", then Tracy McGrady must be about 6'3" or 6'4"... and Kobe must be about 6'2". Jason Richardson must be 6'0 and Earl Boykins must be about 4'1. That's amazing!


:laugh: 

The mockery of therealdeal is classic.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Garnett is 6' 9" 1/2*



> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Yesterday while playing against the Pistons Garnett looked quite small next to Okur, who is listed at 6' 11"
> 
> So figure it out for yourselves.
> ...


Take it from a lifelong Wolves and KG fan who has watched pretty much every game of his for the last few years, *KEVIN GARNETT IS 7'1".* You can say all you want, and try to compare him in height to anybody, but he's 7'1".


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Garnett is 6' 9" 1/2*



> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> Yesterday while playing against the Pistons Garnett looked quite small next to Okur, who is listed at 6' 11"
> 
> So figure it out for yourselves.
> ...


Why couldn't that mean that Mehmet Okur is actually 7'1"?? Why does it have to be Garnett's figures that are wrong?

There is no point making judgments based on watching a game anyway. The only way even a photo is reliable is if they are both stood next to each other against a wall, preferably with measurements on, both in the same shoes or both barefoot. The slightest difference in head angle, or bend in the knees can make a couple of inches difference.

ANyway, thanks for resolving the myth for us!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> There was also a picutre that showed the kandi man like 6 inches taller than KG. Of course we could not see their feet in the picture so we have no clue if Olowakandi was on his tippy toes or on some kind of stool.


I remember that picture. Olawkandi looked like he was closer to the camera.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

I dont think Duncan is at 7'0", if you watch Shaq and David Robinson are about 2 inches taller than Duncan, Both David and Shaq are listed at 7'1", I think it's safe to say Duncan is 6'11" at best and Garnett from the pic is 6'11" or 6'11.5"?


----------



## twolvesguy (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Re: Garnett is 6' 9" 1/2*



> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> Take it from a lifelong Wolves and KG fan who has watched pretty much every game of his for the last few years, *KEVIN GARNETT IS 7'1".* You can say all you want, and try to compare him in height to anybody, but he's 7'1".


Q is absolutely correct. 

This is kind of rediculous. People making judgements based on pictures, ect.. KG IS 7-1. End of story.


----------



## MrBig (Feb 5, 2004)

He's 7'0:shy:


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm bored of all these threads. What's an inch between superstars?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I can't believe that I just read every post of this absurd thread. When my children ask me, years later, why I didn't provide for them better in life, I'll have to tell them about the time wasted and focus lost following this monumental discussion.

As for our colleague therealdeal, there are two possible explanations:

1) He is referring to some other Kevin Garnett.

2) Kevin Garnett of the Timberwolves is actually an inflatable cyborg who can change his physical dimensions at will, making him very popular with the ladies, allowing him to pose unlimited matchup problems on the court, and resulting in a few dozen of us on this site being ridiculously confused. 

Some truths are relative. Others, such as the fact that the Kevin Garnett in Minnesota is 7'1" and has never made any secret about wanting to listed as sub-seven feet because he was afraid the coach would make him play center, are absolute.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Garnett is 6' 9" 1/2*



> Originally posted by <b>JazzMan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why couldn't that mean that Mehmet Okur is actually 7'1"?? Why does it have to be Garnett's figures that are wrong?


I think both of there figures are wrong. Memo is a 7 footer if there ever was one. But during that Pistons-Wolves game he mentioned I specifically remember noticing that Garnett was the tallest guy on the floor.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

From an NBA Chat Transcript w/ Carlos Boozer

Shamir (Toronto): Hey Carlos, love what your game. Just had a quick question. You play against some of the fiercest big men in the game. Who do you consider your tougest opponent? thanks a lot. (btw- U were absolutely cheated out of an all star position!)

Carlos Boozer: I appreciate that about the All-Star. Kevin Garnett is the toughest opponent. He's 7-2, with all the skills, it's like he's a three, but he's 7-2. Add in that he is a tough competitor and you probably have the MVP right there. Kevin Garnett.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

> Some truths are relative. Others, such as the fact that the Kevin Garnett in Minnesota is 7'1" and has never made any secret about wanting to listed as sub-seven feet because he was afraid the coach would make him play center, are absolute.


That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.

If everybody "knows" he's over 7 feet, what difference would it make then to be listed at 6'11" . Or , are you saying that everybody except the coach knows this absolute fact.

Let's not be ridiculous.

KG isn't even 6'11" for sure, you can count on that as the absolute truth, because he isn't taller than Shaq.

Why are you mentioning Boozer here, what does he know about KG's height. If we continue like this KG will be taller than Yao by 2006.

Most of you guys have no clue how tall 7 feet is anyway. Don't try to pretend you can tell KG is 7'1" just because you watch him play. The fact is he's listed at 6' 11", which means you should take away at least an inch, just like with everybody else.
The reason you give as to why he wanted to be listed sub-seven foot is the most ridiculous one I have ever heard, because of all people the COACH WOULD BE the first to know how tall he really is.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.
> ...


KG didn't want to be though of as a center coming into the leageu and wanted to be listed at 6'11". It wouldn't surprise me if he was actually that height his rookie year, but right now he is 7'1". His coach does know that, hell every Wolves fan in the state of Minnesota knows that. What makes you think that you know more about KG and how tall he is than me? I doubt you've watched him more than 10 times his whole career, if that. I've watched every single game the past two years, and over half of all the games prior to that for pretty much as long as I can remember. I don't know how can say that that's the most ridiculous things you have heard, because that's the absolute god's honest truth. Of course you have no clue about this because you don't know a damn thing about KG because you don't watch him. I don't know when Shaq ever said he was 6'11", but if he did, why would that mean that he's actually 6'11". Shaq can't lie? I doubt he ever said that, and it doesn't matter because Shaq says a lot of stupid ****, so why would you base every other players height on him possibly once saying that he was 6'11"? The fact is that people who *actually know something about Kevin Garnett*, know that he's 7'1", unfortunately you think you know alot more about KG than you actually do(that goes for you saying he has no range too, when he's one of the best shooting big men in terms of range and consistancy. I might actually put him on top of that list.) So please just shut up about stuff you don't know about. I think I know a bit more about KG than you do, considering I've watched probly 30 or 40 times as many games of him as you have. It's hilarious when you say that's the stupidest thing you've ever heard, when anybody who knows something about the topic knows that it's exactly the case. You never cease to amaze me therealdeal.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest thing I have ever heard.
> ...


as much as those guys overestimate kg's height, you are underestimate him, if you look closely you'll find that kg is taller than every guy whos listed at 6-11 in the league by an inch or two or even three, and yes hes not taller than shaq but hes every bit as tall as shaq (shaq might be 1/4 inch taller but still they are about same height), and shaq has publicly announced in howard stern show (listen to this q, its the HOWARD STERN SHOW), that he is 6-11, and the league listed him at 7-1 because of the typical perception of big post player, to make him look even more impressive.

kg - 6-11
toni kukoc - 6-9 and half
shaq - 6-11
duncan - 6-10 
sir charles - 6-3 (6-4 with shoes on)
dirk - 6-10


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> KG didn't want to be though of as a center coming into the leageu and wanted to be listed at 6'11". It wouldn't surprise me if he was actually that height his rookie year, but right now he is 7'1". His coach does know that, hell every Wolves fan in the state of Minnesota knows that. What makes you think that you know more about KG and how tall he is than me? I doubt you've watched him more than 10 times his whole career, if that. I've watched every single game the past two years, and over half of all the games prior to that for pretty much as long as I can remember. I don't know how can say that that's the most ridiculous things you have heard, because that's the absolute god's honest truth. Of course you have no clue about this because you don't know a damn thing about KG because you don't watch him. I don't know when Shaq ever said he was 6'11", but if he did, why would that mean that he's actually 6'11". Shaq can't lie? I doubt he ever said that, and it doesn't matter because Shaq says a lot of stupid ****, so why would you base every other players height on him possibly once saying that he was 6'11"? The fact is that people who *actually know something about Kevin Garnett*, know that he's 7'1", unfortunately you think you know alot more about KG than you actually do(that goes for you saying he has no range too, when he's one of the best shooting big men in terms of range and consistancy. I might actually put him on top of that list.) So please just shut up about stuff you don't know about. I think I know a bit more about KG than you do, considering I've watched probly 30 or 40 times as many games of him as you have. It's hilarious when you say that's the stupidest thing you've ever heard, when anybody who knows something about the topic knows that it's exactly the case. You never cease to amaze me therealdeal.


by saying "hes 7-1 PERIOD, and everyone knows that" as way to back up your opinion, you have amaze me even more than therealdeal, its just not convincing, if everyone think hes 7-10, does that make him 7-10 ?? 
like i said in a previous statement, shaq has said on howard stern show that hes 6-11 when stern though he must at least be 7 feet tall (i thought hes gonna say 7, but he said hes 6-11, which totally surprise me at that time, because i always thought hes a legit 7 feet without shoes), which does make sense when you look at other players around the league, lets take jay williams for example, listed at 6-2 by the nba, in reality if you dont think he has at least 11 inches below than the 6-11 shaq then you are in a serioud denial, jay williams may not even be 6 flat without shoes, believe me.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

Well, that is possible ( I only missed by an inch or so if he is 6' 11", still better than those who desperately want him to be 7' 1" ).
Those numbers seem pretty accurate, only I'd say that Barkley is
a real 6'4" ( without shoes ) He's been listed all over the place thru the years.

I knew Shaq wasn't 7 feet tall , even before he admitted it.

About KG's range though.

22% from therees, oh yeah, that is great range, thanks for the laugh.

49% overall, for a 6' 11" guy that is not good at all.

Kareem 's hook shot was more accurate from 18 feet than KG is from 15 feet shooting any way he wants.

By the way, My roomate in college was a 7 footer, everybody in the school knew about it. When he transfered to another college, they decided to list him at 7' 1".

Of course, people who REALLY knew him ( like me ) knew all along he was only 6' 9" 3/4. And that was pretty tall anyway. But we had another friend who actually played in the NBA a few seasons, a true bare feet 7'1" guy, and rest assured if you put him next to KG, you'd definitely see the difference.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

Here are the official measurements from last years camp. Take a look at the listings and compare similar size players like bosh and Darko...

http://www.geocities.com/nbarookies/measurements.htm


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> by saying "hes 7-1 PERIOD, and everyone knows that" as way to back up your opinion, you have amaze me even more than therealdeal, its just not convincing, if everyone think hes 7-10, does that make him 7-10 ??
> like i said in a previous statement, shaq has said on howard stern show that hes 6-11 when stern though he must at least be 7 feet tall (i thought hes gonna say 7, but he said hes 6-11, which totally surprise me at that time, because i always thought hes a legit 7 feet without shoes), which does make sense when you look at other players around the league, lets take jay williams for example, listed at 6-2 by the nba, in reality if you dont think he has at least 11 inches below than the 6-11 shaq then you are in a serioud denial, jay williams may not even be 6 flat without shoes, believe me.


What do you want me to do? Mail Kevin Garnett in a box to your doorstep so you can measure him? I know that KG is 7'1", people that know about the Wolves know that he's 7'1". You can think he's 6'11", I don't have KG here to show you that he's not, but I know that you don't know much about Kg if you think he's 6'11". And ok, Shaq said on the Howard Stern show that he's 6'11", so now I believe that Shaq's 6'11". For one, it's Shaq, he says alot of crazy stuff, and two, it's the Howard Stern show, please people, my goodness. 

therealdeal, so if a 6'11" shoots only 49%, but shoots all his shots from the free throw line, on the other side of the court, that's pretty bad? I don't think so. And you seem to think that most of his shots are layups and dunks, I don't know what you base that on, other than the fact that he's 6'11"(actually 7'1"). There's even a stat on 82games.com that talks about jump shooters, and KG's on there for taking alot of them. You obviously don't watch the Wolves much at all, which I've said many times and you've yet to deny it so I take it that's the case, so why do you think you know where KG shoots? He shoots where most guards usually shoot, and for being 49%, which is I believe 11th in the league, that's great. 

KIMCHI and therealdeal, if I had KG with me, and plane tickets to where you guys live, I'd prove to you that he's 7'1", but unfortunately I don't have that. I don't know why you are making such a big deal over how tall you think a guy is when you obviously know very little if any at all about that guy. I've been around KG and the Wolves pretty much my whole life, so I know how tall he is. 

Here's a site that I found which say that KG's not 6'11" like listed, but actually 7'1": link
If you really want to know how tall he is, try to search around the internet and ask people who know about the Wolves and KG how tall he really is.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Boozer may not be the best judge of height in the world, but he would obviously be a better judge than any of us would.



Barkley claims to be 6'4 3/4" without shoes.


Shaq probably lies as well... I wouldn't be surprised











Ok, lets assume Kobe is hey.. I dont know, 6'7 with shoes. That's quite a bit more than a 4" difference there. True, they might not be standing straight up....











Another questionable picture, but Shaq definitely appears to have legit 7'+ height.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

In the first picture Kobe is up to the bottom of Shaq's nose. If we even said Kobe was 6'6", it appears that Shaq has at least 7" on him. How tall is Magic? Shaq looks like 6" or even more taller than Magic.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Magic was always listed at 6'9


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*link from 82games.com, scroll to the bottom of the page.* You'll see that KG is the 4th best jump shooter in the league. Pretty bad for a guy his height, huh? Also, 74% of his shots are jumpers, and he's still in the top 5 in jump shooting percentage. So therealdeal, please drop the KG is a bad shooter stuff.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jcs83md</b>!
> Magic was always listed at 6'9


That's what I thought, and I'd say Shaq has a little more than 2" on him. Magic is back in the picture a little, but not too much. Shaq's got at least 4" on him I would say.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

KG said on the LAte Late show that he is 6 '11.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

NBA Measurements have always been inflated. Charles Barkley has traditionally been listed at 6-6, even though everyone knows he's 6-4 on a good day. I read somewhere that Shaq admitted to being 6-11. I've also read that KG should be listed at 7-1, but wants to be listed at 6-11 because he can't play center. I think he was quoted as saying that he'd rather be listed at 6-13 because 7-footers play center and 6-footers don't. Based on that, I'd bet that KG is probably the one guy in the league that is actually the height he says he is.

More examples:
TJ Ford is NOT 6-feet tall.
Ben Wallace is not 6-9.
Carlos Boozer is not 6-9 if LeBron is 6-8, which is likely a lie as well.

The NBA lies about these heights to make players seem unrealistically huge. Shaq for example is listed at 7-0, but probably is 6-11. I've seen someone who's 6-11, I can picture that. 7-0, though only an inch difference, seems unhuman to me.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

> KG said on the LAte Late show that he is 6 '11.


I assume this was a couple nights ago on Craig Kilborne show?

So, if KG says he's 6' 11" why are people still insisting he's 7' 1"?

He has no reason to lie . I can accept 6' 11", after all Dr J. was listed at his real height ( it happens sometimes ). But, there is no way KG is seven foot tall or taller.

Sabonis is a real 7' 1" guy and he dwarfs all these players, Shaq included.

And going back to the shooting argument.

It doesn't matter whether KG shoots a lot of jumpers. You can't compare real jumpers like Peja's or Nowitzki's to KG's 8-12 footers. Fact is he plays a lot closer to the basket and 49% for a guy his size is not good.

Guys like Barkley or Dantley who were only 6'4" shot close to 60% . If anything these short range jumpers by KG only prove his inability to effectively and consistently go around people to get higher percentage shots. 49% in not good. It wasn't good 25 years ago, it isn't good today. Just because everybody else today shoots a lower percentage it doesn't make it more acceptable for KG. Declining shooting percentages just prove my point. The quality of talent in the NBA is going down the toilet. NBA changes rules to make it easier to score, Payton whines how you can't play defense any more, and still percentages drop.

And by the way, everybody, even Stern , after the rookie game agreed that there is no talent like Magic, Bird and MJ in the league today and that the talent level coming ointo the league in the early-mid 8os was once in a lifetime fluke. ( same thing I've been telling you, and you know those guys try to say it as nicely as possible because they want people to believe that NBA today is still good and exciting )


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>agoo101284</b>!
> 
> Carlos Boozer is not 6-9 if LeBron is 6-8, which is likely a lie as well.


Well, LeBron was a good two inches taller than Kobe when they played in the Laker game so I'd say he's a legit 6-8. They had a really good shot of then next to each other while free throws were being shot.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

I Always thought most players are listed at how tall they are with shoes on. Makes sense since noone plays barefoot.

LeBron was measured at 6'8 1/2" with shoes at the draft workouts.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

It doesn't make sense, because shoes are not a part of you body.

It's supposed to be a person's height, not a person + shoes or whatever. Then NHL should weigh players in full gear and list heights with their skates on, they'll be as tall as basketball players then.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> It doesn't make sense, because shoes are not a part of you body.
> 
> It's supposed to be a person's height, not a person + shoes or whatever. Then NHL should weigh players in full gear and list heights with their skates on, they'll be as tall as basketball players then.




im agree.... i always wondered what the big deal is with listing height with shoes... it would only make a difference if some people were listed with shoes, and others without... 


but if everyone was just listed at their real height (witout shoes) everything would even out... although some teams do so to create matchup problems with an opponent

I mean, I'm closest to 5'9" 3/4 barefoot... which would mean I'd be somewhere around 5'10" 1/4 ... than that would mean a team would list me at either 5'11 or 6'... lol see the problem?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> 
> 
> I assume this was a couple nights ago on Craig Kilborne show?
> ...


Please start talking about only things that you know about. KG is 7'1", or 6'13", or whatever you want to call it. He's always wanted to be called 6'11" because he didn't want to be a 7-footer and be thought of as a center. He does actually have a reason to lie, because he wants to be thought of as 6'11", not a 7-footer. And you have absolutely no clue where KG takes most of his shots. We showed you that 74% are jumpres, and you think they're all like 8 footers or so. But you don't watch the Wolves ever, and have absolutely no clue what you're talking about. If you did watch the Wolves every once in a while, you'd know that KG has amazing range for a guy his size. The fact is that you rarely watch the Wolves, if ever, and you need to shut up about where KG shoots, because you are just guessing where he shoots, and have nothing to base it on other than you thinking a guy his height usually shoots closer in, so you think he does too. But you're wrong. 

Doesn't matter if it's with shoes? I don't know many players who play shoeless. 

To settle this, just the hell up about Kg until you watch a few games of his. You make all these assumptions about KG, but you don't have anything to base it on other than trying to compare him to how tall you think he was in a game, how tall Shaq once said he was, and how tall KG has always said he is. I've been around Kg almost my whole life, and I think I know a bit more than you about him. You also seem to think you know where he shoots mostly on the court. And even though every person that has watched Wolves games much and has said anything in that argument has told you that he has great range. Yet you somehow know more about where he shoots by probly not even watching a game of his this year compared to me watching every game of his this year. You're crazy man.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

KG has been around for 9 years. I've seen him play many times.
He mostly shoots free throw line and shorter distance jumpers.

He only hits 22% of his threes and doesn't shoot that many anyway.

Bill Laimbeer, Sabonis, Nowitzki, Mc Hale, Parish, Kareem ( skyhook, no less ) , there is a long list of big and bigger guys than KG with better range.

KG has no reason to lie anymore because as you say everybody knows how tall he is. ( you said it ). So why bother. Today he was standing close to Duncan and Shaq before the game and was obvioully shorter than Shaq who is 6' 11"

And since KG has no reason to lie anymore ( like he ever really did ) I'll take his admission of 6' 11" over anything you have to say.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> KG has been around for 9 years. I've seen him play many times.
> He mostly shoots free throw line and shorter distance jumpers.
> 
> ...


KG has been around 9 years, but you know how much he's changed over those 9 years. Hell, you know how much he's changed over the past year. This guy isn't like Duncan, he improves and changes and adds different things to his game every year. Early on he was super young and super inexperienced. Every year since he has changed his game a whole lot. So it doesn't matter how many games you've watched his whole career, or even last year. Let me ask you a question, how many Timberwolves games have you watched this year. I've watched 52 Wolves games this year. So I'd like to see you try to tell ME where KG shoots his shots. And how do we know Shaq didn't lie when he said he was 6'11". I think any sane person would say that Shaq is easily a 7-footer. Just because he said it once doesn't mean that that's the absolute truth. You say that KG's obviouslyshorter than Shaq, both Shaq and KG said they're 6'11". So how can this be if they're both telling the truth? By saying KG's obviously shorter, I take it he's at least an inch shorter, because otherwise it wouldn't be obvious. So one or both of these guys are lying about their height.

therealdeal, why do you do this. I know Kevin Garnett. I know he's 7'1". It's common knowledge to any Wolves fan, or anybody who pays attention to the Wolves much that KG is 7'1". Ask anybody that's associated with KG how tall he really is. They'll all tell you that he's actually 7'1". So all these people are lying. But they have no reason to lie. In fact Flip Saunders just said, "People are starting to understand, he's a 6-5 player in a 7-1 frame." Now why would his coach lie. And Paul Silas just said about KG, "It's hard to relate to a 7-footer." Why would these guys lie? They can't be lying, because that never happens, as shown by both Shaq and KG saying they're 6'11", so Kg then has to be 7'1" too, or at least 7'0" according to Silas. So now KG's 6'9.5", 6'11", 6'10", and 7'1" all at the same time. Wow, that guy's crazy. Changing heights so often like that, how does he do it.


----------



## therealdeal (Dec 24, 2003)

KG says he's 6' 11" , if you don't think those other people are lying, why do you think he is.

I knew Shaq wasn't 6' 11" since his LSU days, long before he admitted it.

It's not very complicated , I don't claim to know the exact height, but Shaq is less than 7 feet. Whether exactly 6'11" or 6' 10 3/4 , or 6'11 1/4" doesn't really matter. KG is shorter and if he says he's 6' 11" obviously he's not 7 or more.

And no KG is no Tim Duncan ( He's no Bill Laimbeer yet even ).

Timmy already has 2 championships, KG still stuck in round one.
Timmy went to college and learned the fundamentals, if it ain't broken why change it. Obviously KG has to change because whatever he's been doing these 9 years isn't working.

Let's not start that argument. It's another one you can't win.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>therealdeal</b>!
> KG says he's 6' 11" , if you don't think those other people are lying, why do you think he is.
> 
> I knew Shaq wasn't 6' 11" since his LSU days, long before he admitted it.
> ...


To start, the only thing I said about Duncan is that KG changes his game a whole lot, while Duncans has remained basically the same. I never said there was anythign wrong with Duncan's game, it's just that he does the same stuff all the time. Don't start saying it doesn't matter because he does it better(which he doesnt), because that's not what I was talking about at all.

Why is KG lying? OH MY GOD!!!!!1 For the millienth time, because he wants people to think he's not a 7-footer because he doesn't want to be thought of as a center. THAT'S WHY HE'S LISTED AT 6'11", NOT HIS ACTUALY HEIGHT, 7'1". Shaq is easily 7' tall, I don't know how in the world you can say he's not.

And BTW, KG has born(into the NBA) into a pile of dog crap, Duncan was born onto a silver platter, that would explain Duncan's championship's and KG not getting out of the first round.


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>q</b>!
> 
> To start, the only thing I said about Duncan is that KG changes his game a whole lot, while Duncans has remained basically the same. I never said there was anythign wrong with Duncan's game, it's just that he does the same stuff all the time. Don't start saying it doesn't matter because he does it better(which he doesnt), because that's not what I was talking about at all.
> 
> ...


you can believe kg is 7-6 or 7-11 if you want or 7-1, but the matter of the fact is 6-11 is kg's realistic height
he is not 6-9 and half like therealdeal has indicated earlier, and as you see i have successfully correct his mind, and now he knows kg is 6-11, so its your turn to pull yourself out of a serious denial situation, ha its up to you.
even shaq himself has public announce his real height being 6-11 and given the reason why, so if you still believe kg is 7-1 (being taller than the 6-11 shaq WOW) then you can continue to stick with your opinion.

by the way duncan was listed at 6-10 before the draft night and i believe he grew 2 inches overnight after he was been draft huh ?? wow  
lisa leslie of los angeles sparks for example, isnt all that much shorter than magic johnson if you saw them stand side by side with each other in the contest, i believe you did, and lisa was listed at 6-5, which definately is her reality height, and wnba does list their player at a more accurate realistic height than the everyone-is-2-inches-or-more-taller nba.
magic is at the most 6-7, hes about 2 inch more than lisa leslie, so you know what i mean, and shaq has a good 4 inches on magic so 6-11 definately is a more accurate height for him.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

A 6 page thread given to arguing about how tall a guy is. Beautiful. 
So to all you guys who have said you know how tall so-and-so is: unless you yourself have measured the guy, you don't know for sure. I think my favorite part so far is "q" debating about who lies, who doesn't, etc:

"Ask anybody that's associated with KG how tall he really is. They'll all tell you that he's actually 7'1". So all these people are lying. But they have no reason to lie. In fact Flip Saunders just said, "People are starting to understand, he's a 6-5 player in a 7-1 frame." Now why would his coach lie. And Paul Silas just said about KG, "It's hard to relate to a 7-footer." Why would these guys lie? They can't be lying, because that never happens"

:laugh: :laugh: Yep, no one lies in basketball. That would never happen? Earlier you said:

"He's always wanted to be called 6'11" because he didn't want to be a 7-footer and be thought of as a center. He does actually have a reason to lie, because he wants to be thought of as 6'11", not a 7-footer."

Kevin Garnett = filthy stinking liar :laugh:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

perhaps the most pathetic debate in the history of the internet...

therealdeal- you have issues. what did KG ever do to you?

most everybody else- why does it matter?

KG is a huge talent, that is for sure.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Mattsanity says he's 7'0.9


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

I personaly know these players and am sitting here laughing at you real deal now you will probably think this is some kind of conspiracy but KG was 6-11 when he came into the league and now stands at 7-1 (give or take 1/4 an inch) maybe you never had a growth spirt after high school but I grew 4 in from the end of my senior year to my junior year in college. shaq is 7-1 no ? about that my little brother is 7 even and shaq and KG are both taller:yes:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KIMCHI</b>!
> 
> 
> you can believe kg is 7-6 or 7-11 if you want or 7-1, but the matter of the fact is 6-11 is kg's realistic height
> ...


This argument is kinda stupid I guess. But I know KG, and I know he's 7'1". Now that I think of it it's a really stupid thing to argue about, becasue you can't really prove it at all. Shaq said he was 6'11", I don't believe that, because I knw that KG's 7'1", and Shaq's definately not shorter than KG. So I guess you guys aren't gonna go for KG being 7'1", but I know for a fact he is that height, so I guess we'll just have to leave it like that.


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Some people really don't know what they're talking about. Kevin Garnett not better than Bill Laimbeer?? They should revoke your privileges to post here.

One thing is for sure, Shaq is a giant bull****ter. He is obviously taller than 6'11". I don't care what he says. He also had his weight at 338 last year, which was also heavily understated.

There are obviously some discrepancies. When they call KG 7'1, I think that's a w/ shoes measurement.. .In reality, he's probably about 7'


And in response to doubting other players heights... I have some confirmed ones about them.



Barkley - 6'4 3/4" - barefoot
TJ Ford - 5'11" - barefoot
Carmelo - 6'6 1/4" - barefoot
LeBron - 6'7 1/4" - barefoot
Boozer - 6'7 1/2" - barefoot



Guesses

Shaq - 7' 3/4" - barefoot
Garnett - 6'11 3/4" - barefoot
Duncan - 6'10 1/2" - barefoot

I can also say w/ some certainty that Jamaal Magloire, Steve Nash, Rashard Lewis and Stephon Marbury's heights are seriously overexaggerated.



Then again, even after Barkley SERIOUSLY confirmed his height. You have this to argue w/ to throw off the celestial alignment of NBA heights.


----------



## asle0012 (Jan 21, 2004)

Therealdeal has never seen a game of basketball, I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>asle0012</b>!
> Therealdeal has never seen a game of basketball, I can almost guarantee it.


Agreed. But the one thing is that I don't know if I could even guarantee that TRD doesn't watch a game of basketball but I'm sure that he never watch KG's game. Get a look at all falsetto facts he made about KG. Which is way out of the universe. C'mon, there is someone anywhere who never watch game knew a tad better about KG than TRD. I consider his worthless KG posts most imecible posts I ever read. It is a tie between this and those post a poster made about KG in some another board. He's a diehard Spurs fan, so that explains why, speaking of another poster at another board.


----------



## spaldingtattoos (Jan 26, 2004)

KG looked just a bit taller than Duncan in this picture. (Duncan is about 6'10 3/4)


----------



## spaldingtattoos (Jan 26, 2004)

Don't know why the previous attached img didn't show.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 11, 2003)

Maybe you all have seen the new Adidas commercial with Tmac, Duncan and KG. Samuel L. Jackson does the voice-over, and during Garnett's scene, he says something like, 'You are changing the perception that a 7-footer doesn't have to play center.' A little tongue in cheek, don't you think that means something? 

Rather than his height, though, why don't you debate the MVP: KG or Peja? Or something else entirely? Red or blue? Kerry or Edwards? Chad Ford or Marc Stein? What difference does it make, you're arguing for the sake of arguing. So what, this guy is 90 feet tall, that guy is 6 feet tall, the game is about skill and heart and toughness and desire, it is not totally on size. Trust me, I am 6'10", if it were all about size, then I'd be a millionaire right now.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Peja also look sjust a bit shorter than Shaq, and KG look sa couple inches shorter than Shaq. The fact is that there will be pictures that make one person look taller or shorter compared to even the same person. I know how tall KG is, I guess I'll just let the people who think they know more about KG than me say whatever they want, because it's most likely not true, unless it's an even bigger Wolves fan than me.


----------



## JazzMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Shaq and KG were interviewed side by side before the ASG, both in shoes, and almost the same distance from the camera. Shaq was clearly taller. I would say by a good 2 inches.

Shaq is listed at 7'1 (some people say 7'2) so I think there is a good chance that KG is 6'11 as advertised.

In the photo above, it also looks clear that Shaq is taller, although their positions a re not helpful in determining by how much.

My conclusion - KG is NOT 7'1". He is 7'0 at the most, but to be honest I don't buy the conspiracy at all, and think he is 6'11" as measured.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

i saw thaut shaq was closer to the camera then kg. kg was more in the back making him seem shorter..but when you see kg and shap line up for fre throws kg is up there with him..anyway why are we arguing about this? When you think about it ths is reallyy stupid:uhoh:


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

you can believe it or not but my brother has played against both of them and i have been there when he did and will be when he does again I have measured my lil brother and know exactly how tall he is and Kg is somewhere around an inch taller and shaq is about 1-2 inches taller believe it or not this is the truth and no real deal this is not david stern under an alias so as to market my players .............or is it?

trust my these are true measurements end of discusion.


----------



## The lone wolf (Jul 23, 2003)

^^

you forgot to mention your brother's height..


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

7-3/8in exactly


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Even better he forgot to mention who his brother is.

Judging from his past posts he's gonna say his bro is Chris Kaman. That'd be something -- Who is by the way, 7'0 1/2" w/ shoes.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

interesting 7-1/2 
Ive known the kid my whole life and sudenly what the media says is true over what is etched in the paint of my parents wall ...ok...your right. is there anyone on here interested in being informed rather than arguing what the truth realy is chris is 7ft 3/8in tall acording to my moms marks on the wall and my dads trusty stanley tape measure. "Ive seen therefore I know."


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

According to the 2003 Chicago pre-draft camp measurements, Chris Kaman
is 6-11 1/2 w/o shoes and 7-0 1/2 with shoes.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INZANE 35</b>!
> you can believe it or not but my brother has played against both of them and i have been there when he did and will be when he does again I have measured my lil brother and know exactly how tall he is and Kg is somewhere around an inch taller and shaq is about 1-2 inches taller believe it or not this is the truth and no real deal this is not david stern under an alias so as to market my players .............or is it?
> 
> trust my these are true measurements end of discusion.


Is that with shoes or without? If it is, then thats pretty accurate.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont remember but I think its with shoes


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Its been a while since we measured but again I dont care about what the pre draft measurements say I know how tall they are b/c Ive seen in person up close shaking hands yadatahdah......


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

Well I'm glad we're graced with a celebrity such as this guy.


I'd like verification, I'd love to believe you but sorry, it is the Internet


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

you dont have to believe me


----------



## jcs83md (Jun 9, 2003)

How about a picture of you Chris and Leroy


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

we like to call him roids(leroy that is) my mothers name is pam my sisters name is jessica and i mike am not a celebrity b/c of my brothers status but thanks for the thought my Identity is my own . i am just a basketball fan who likes to talk about the game 
and have some knowledge of things that I would like to make available to you take it or leave it . 

Ive have been a basketball player and fan for a long time and would have liked to know some of the things I am now previ to along time ago so that is why I post


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Who are Ben and Whitney?


----------

